# Semi-smoked Lamb Chops



## mgwerks (Mar 13, 2009)

Never done Lamb chops on a smoker before, and I was given these beauties by my father, so I figured "What the heck"?  I drizzled them with olive oil, applied some kosher salt, cracked pepper and powdered garlic, and let them rest on the counter.  Some animals you just have to open and let 'breathe'.  These are about 1 1/4" thick!









I started a grill with hardwood lump.  I knew that these are very small and won't take a lot of time.  While the coals were going, I popped them in the smoker, but about 20 minutes later I was impatient (as I had no lunch), so they were pulled and removed to a grill for finishing.

Here is the final result.  You can see the nice color from the light smoke and the grill marks from the finish.  Unfortunately, Hunger won out, so there are no pics of the sliced lamb, but it was hot, rare, juicy and tasty!  Here you see it served with two sides; a nice rice pilaf wearing parsley and Crimini mushrooms broiled in butter and topped with Parmesan cheese.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 13, 2009)

They look delicious, Mark.  In fact, everything does.


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, Dawn - you're a dear!


----------



## alx (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks great.I like them thick.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great!  I've never done lamb, may have to try it sometime.

Points for the great job and being a part of the challenge!


----------



## ronp (Mar 14, 2009)

All I can say is YUM! Nice plate too.


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks fantastic with a nice presentation too!


----------



## zzerru (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks great! love lamb chops!


----------



## pignit (Mar 14, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------

